# Fitting Wheel Trims



## Martillo (Oct 28, 2016)

Any tips on fitting wheel trims?


I bought a new set for my car, 15". The size is correct.
But they are not staying in place very well. They keep popping out of position.


I have used the metal circular insert as advised but they are just not sitting snug against the wheels like the old pair used to.


Only for the cable ties holding them in place they would have fallen out by now.


There are different tension settings on the circular wire component - maybe that needs to be adjusted?

:vs_cool:
thanks, M.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Is this what you talking about?


https://www.amazon.com/CoverTrend-CHROME-Classic-Covers-Universal/dp/B073VC2Y4J


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

There are wheel covers/hubcaps, and there are trim rings. I assume you are talking about wheel covers, and the outer tension ring. Here is a good video on installing that ring and getting it tighter if needed:


----------



## Martillo (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks 3. That's a good instructional video.


Yeah mine are wheel trims, exactly like the ones in the video. Purchased them in LIDL.


Fitted exactly as per that video, so can't understand what is wrong.
Maybe they are a little faulty. It's just one of the four that isn't fitting correctly.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Sometimes the plastic tabs that the ring sits in gets pushed out of whack or the plastic has become soft at the base point. Try moving them to different wheels or return it for another.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

From my wheel cover times, I recall square knobs on steel wheels, exactly for cover retention purpose. You had to fit cover tabs right under those knobs or, it will fly down the street.


----------



## Martillo (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks all

...i will try a re-fitting


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

See, what I mean












VS


----------

